# **Payback Teaser**



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I've been working on a fairly large bomb as payback to one of the many brothers and sisters that have repeatedly blown up my mailbox, my porch, my garage, my wife, etc... over the past 9 months - you all know who you are. So far, it's at 40 cigars and will likely grow some more. I'm also looking for some special add-ons as well.

Expect the launch sometime in the coming week!

Mike


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Some ppl are getting their Butts whooped!!! That is some serious ammo there!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

From the looks of this Mike you seem to be more than setting up a retaliation strike but looks like your your sending a Message---something like "Don't Mess With Mike!"


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Holy sheep chite batman, looks like somebody is gonna get an whooping.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow!!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

bombs galore


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

You sure you're not setting up a B&M with all that loot???


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I will say it again. I hope they have insurance.


----------



## maxnmisty435-cl (Apr 26, 2008)

I dont want to be on your list


----------



## TAmichael (Jun 12, 2008)

Thats alot of destruction about to unravel


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:huh_oh:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats nutz!!!!!!!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Now that's just not playing fair. Ever heard of the Geneva Convention?


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Wunderdawg said:


> Now that's just not playing fair. Ever heard of the Geneva Convention?


There is no 'fair' in war, only victory!:biggrin:


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like he just opened a big ol' can of A$$ Whoopin'


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

that makes Japan look like they were lucky...


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

damn!!!! ...


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice looking stuff.


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

That's some major spanking that will be going on...


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

Go Git'em


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Holy crap Mike! 40 and counting!? Someone's going to get Tore up!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

:dribble::dribble: I see Gurkhas.

Mike's going to leave a trail of destruction.


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man this is going to hurt....but i'm sure it will taste great!! its looking to be an amazing hit!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow Mike!! somebody realy make you angry!! :biggrin:


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

cheet, man! that's a hella big load...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

EXCELLENT! More destruction ahead! I cant wait to see it hit.


----------



## ronhoffman2-cl (Jun 8, 2008)

Holy S!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

smokinj said:


> Holy crap Mike! 40 and counting!? Someone's going to get Tore up!!


What can I say - all of your recent activity has inspired me to do my small part


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

DUDE! That's gonna hurt...


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Holy crap. I think I'm safe, though, so its all good in Orlando. =)


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

(oh yeah, finally made the 1000 mark, sweet)


----------



## KhaoticMedic (Mar 4, 2008)

Well all I can say is I am safe, I havent bombed anybody! Well maybe one or two/......... Anyway that looks like it is going to hurt something.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy Crap Mike!!!!:sweat:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Okay....only because there has been a slow down of smack talk lately, I need to revived this time honored tradition and say:

BRING IT ON....I DARE YA!!!! I Don't think you got the cajones to do it though!!! Go ahead...pull the trigger!

:biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice try! But my target was locked in a long time ago.:biggrin:
(but you may just have to go on my list for future consideration, wise-guy!):brick:

And, as an update, this bomb will be launched Saturday (first chance I've had to get to the post office). DC# will be posted.



The EVP said:


> Okay....only because there has been a slow down of smack talk lately, I need to revived this time honored tradition and say:
> 
> BRING IT ON....I DARE YA!!!! I Don't think you got the cajones to do it though!!! Go ahead...pull the trigger!
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

I wasn't talking smack to try to get you to bomb me. I was talking smack in general. Go ahead...blow someone else up....I like watching the suffering. Besides, I've taken enough beatdowns this week!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm not saying that I will - and I'm not saying that I won't. Only time will tell...



The EVP said:


> I wasn't talking smack to try to get you to bomb me. I was talking smack in general. Go ahead...blow someone else up....I like watching the suffering. Besides, I've taken enough beatdowns this week!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I didnt even think it was going to be me!!! http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23570


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

givem hell Mike


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

all of a sudden the sky went completely dark


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

**UPDATE** Bomb has landed - details at: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23570 and a bonus at: http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23568


----------

